# Looking to rent a PAR meter to test my light



## jessesparks (Apr 20, 2018)

Just bought a new AI Prime and would love to get some par readings. Would only need it for an hour or two.


----------



## jessesparks (Apr 20, 2018)

bumpp.......


----------

